# Showtime PPV: Floyd Mayweather Jr vs Andre Berto & Badou Jack vs George Groves



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm making this now because I have to workout and then get ready to go to the movie theater. I hope yall enjoy what may be Floyd's last fight. Card is:


Roman Martinez vs. Orlando Salido II
Badou Jack vs. George Groves
Jhonny Gonzalez vs. Jonathan Oquendo

Then on Showtime extreme
Ishe Smith vs. Vanes Matirosyan


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm streaming this shit, already paid my $6... set up Kodi to work with this streaming service on my new lappy and tested quality on some NFL... looking good in HD.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So who's doing the RBR for the current fight, Ishe Smith vs. Vanes Martirosyan


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

small ring...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

my God, you'd have to be awful to get hit with Ishe Smith's slow/wide punches


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Vanes has always had a tendency to want to mix it up. He's much more mobile it seems than Smith. Smith landing some big shots. Would seem like Vanes could win this with straight punches and movement...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Ishe Smith almost KTFO


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Ishe vs Vanes is pretty bad ass


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

damn. good shot. all heart by Ishe getting up...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Vanes doing some nice punching n moving these last few rds. Both jabbing non stop.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn, I forgot this fight was on


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm making this now because I have to workout and then get ready to go to the movie theater. I hope yall enjoy what may be Floyd's last fight. Card is:
> 
> 
> Roman Martinez vs. Orlando Salido II
> ...


Yea, I'll be at the theater in a bit


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ishe is always getting shots under big bro Floyd

One thing about Floyd is he doesn't protect his guys


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good fight. 2 knockdowns and you have an even draw. hmmm. Vanes won it, now can he get another shot?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Tank Davis coming along nicely.
No need to play the Kell Brook long game with this kid.
World title fight by 16-17 fights IMO.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Berto talking hard, going in on Floyd. Floyds got under his skin. I bet Berto goes for broke by the 7th and we get some fireworks. It's gonna be a good night of fights. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ere we go


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd IVs? Nothin to it. like I thought...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Checking in ready for this shit

4 decent fights equals one good night

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

gonzalez vs oquendo

gonzaez using his length and straight punches, though looking very rudimentary in his style. oquendo has his hands very highley placed and throws nice quality shots but his footwork is much to be desired.

and oquendo is down, left uppercut as oquendo ducked under a right hand and leans into the shot.


not hurt, he is up. 


gonzalez 10-8
oquendo looks alright though.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Gonzalez goes down hard!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Gonzalez 9n wobbly legs! Both firing hard shots! End of rd 2!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This fight is the shit


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Both fighters go down within the first 2 rds. Damn


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

2nd round, gonzalez is cut after a headbutt, not too bad but it happened, good left hook by oqunedo but he oversteps his feet, gonzalez throws, OH oquendo catches gonzalez he is down, hurt. he is up. back to action and gonzalez clearly really hurt, the feet and the stance is all there but just getting bullied now.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Gonzalez wish some crushing body shots. Back oquendo off


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Oquendo switches southpaw, Gonzalez with a big right hand at the end of the 3rd


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Good fight so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

round 3
gonzalez on the walk about while oquendo chases, oquendo looks more fluid but getting slightly outworked...though i say that gonzalez still looks slightly hurt/troubled.


as i say that gonzales after walking away while oquendo walks forewards stamps his ground and throws a 1-2 hook to put oquendo off his tracks.

28-27 gonzalez


round 4
oquendo wants to be like tito but he just seems too 'nailed to the floor' and his knees are locked, even when he is the aggressor.but he is keeping up th epace.

i think oquendo might of knicked that but no qualms going the other way.

37-37


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Berto is going to get his ass beat worse than I initially thought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Listening to Berto/Hunter interviews, everything they're saying indicates they'll try to box Floyd. This makes me think they're going to try and jump all over him


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Berto is going to get his ass beat worse than I initially thought.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who gives a shit.. Ortreez and karass already whoop that ass.. A much prime version too

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I think Jack vs Groves ends inside 7. Gonna be wild. Martinez will win another decision.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Listening to Berto/Hunter interviews, everything they're saying indicates they'll try to box Floyd. This makes me think they're going to try and jump all over him


Yeah I could see him going pretty wild. Gonna Maidana his ass.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i thought that was a kd...no?


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Quality fight this and the best commentary team too. Fuck Sky Sports and Hearn's joke cards, this is where it's at


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oquendo looks much more adapt at southpaw, adds range and adds angles, gonzalez can't read the left uppercut from the outside.


47-46 oquendo


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> i thought that was a kd...no?


Oquendo pushed him after landing a left to the body


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Who gives a shit.. Ortreez and karass already whoop that ass.. A much prime version too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


hard to say Berto was more prime when he fought with his arm dangling off


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oquendo more effective on the inside at the end of the round

57-55 oquendo


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Why are Martinez and Salido rematching? The first fight Salido was down twice and wasnt that close, what did I miss?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

gonzalez has found his range and keeps it long while throwing hooks when his opponant comes inside and then takes advantage and rols foreward when oquendo leans/walks back
66-65 oquendo


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Why are Martinez and Salido rematching? The first fight Salido was down twice and wasnt that close, what did I miss?


cheap,ranked highly, beatable and he might get blown out of there which will reset martinez's career.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bollocks, the round finished...who won that round guys.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

round 8 75-75 gonzalez

sall good, thought it was the 9th round.
phew.NOW it's the 9th


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Why are Martinez and Salido rematching? The first fight Salido was down twice and wasnt that close, what did I miss?


It was close... Salido won more rounds and one of the knockdowns was a pr job... And a salido deduction was bs.. Both were working body

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

85-84 gonzalez


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Tage_West said:


> cheap,ranked highly, beatable and he might get blown out of there which will reset martinez's career.


Salido needs to retire too many wars



Doc said:


> It was close... Salido won more rounds and one of the knockdowns was a pr job... And a salido deduction was bs.. Both were working body
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Arr ok I did miss quite alot of it, but from what I saw Martinez looked good


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Good close fight. Would not be surprised to see a rematch on pbc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i have it a draw
94-94 


felt gonzalez did a bit more, but oquendo 'looked better' if thats such a thing, gonzalez body punches will be the thing that will win or lose the fight.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

98-90 should go to jail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> 98-90 should go to jail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


usually solid judge too...


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

The irony of those scores: Cheathim was the only one who didn't.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Battle of Brooklyn will be awesome


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn that was a bone rattling knockout.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Theater I'm at is so empty and so dead....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jacobs-Quillin Dec 5th. ok...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally, I've been looking forward to this Jack-Groves fight for some time


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Salido needs to retire too many wars
> 
> Arr ok I did miss quite alot of it, but from what I saw Martinez looked good


mtagwa - salido was my first streamed fight i ever watched, 16 years old. i now have a job and putting in a pension...the man has got to retire. though wins over a few world champions and winning a belt and still being competative...it adds marketability and he is still well regarded. he is a time bomb for a beating.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto goes life and death with overmatched opponents, ending up in fights of the year and people shit on him

Gatti goes life and death with overmatched opponents, ending up in fights of the year and he's a boxing icon


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

UK fans are the shit.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Jacobs-Quillin Dec 5th. ok...


One of the best fights of this year. Up there with the likes of Canelo-Cotto and GGG-Lemiuex


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuck I thought Martinez vs Salido was first, War Groves


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I love the Selena Gomez tecate girl


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> One of the best fights of this year. Up there with the likes of Canelo-Cotto and GGG-Lemiuex


yeah man. exciting one...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Main event after this? Or are they going early?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

she can get it. 

there I said it...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> Main event after this? Or are they going early?


Martinez-Salido after then the main...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bbbrrrrrrrrrrr BADOUUUUU


ANTEEE UP!!!







would like groves to get this. homeboy, lives in hammersmith, 267 bus takes 10 minutes. he pracitcally lives in the house.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

What a card


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jack is coming along nicely.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves cannot take a punch, super fragile which is going to kill him when he inevitably gasses out


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Martinez-Salido after then the main...


Appreciate it


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I fucking HATE Byrd!!!

Why the extra 2-3 second delay?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves punching form is so odd.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-8 jack

groves down, he looked almost out of it there, lucky jack went to the wrong corner.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

What the fuck is up with Groves he looks so slow and his power doesnt look like its there.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

artful said:


> What the fuck is up with Groves he looks so slow and his power doesnt look like its there.


to me his shoulders are too square, also his chin is just hanging out there while he his gloves are below the chin line. his punches from a-b are really quick but pulling his hands back take ages.

his right hand after a jab to the body is a danger for badou jack.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Groves could be a pretty big star here in the USA...everyone loves an exciting white guy who can punch. From a marketing point of view.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

cool, i think groves is back in it. 
10-9
19-18 jack.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

"Another Jack the Ripper terrorises the Brits!!"


...smh

that's as bad as "the tsunami that hit the Phillipines, just hit Manny Pacquiao!!"


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Groves appears to be coming on.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I think Groves could be a pretty big star here in the USA...everyone loves an exciting white guy who can punch. From a marketing point of view.


he is also a bit of a chief*, which goes far in the u.s. i hear.

*dickhead/wanker/'jerk'


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

damn, this is turning into a great fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Body work is gonna kill Groves


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

when groves is in a sort of hunch with the guard up he looks so hitable.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Groves should've never left Booth. He was much more effective under his guidance, imo


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Groves looks like he has no energy since the first round.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Shit. These two fights were better than that shit on maypac 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a great card.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol. It does sell. But really the theater here actually got really full in the last 30 min and fans are going nuts for him and I'm sure a lot didn't know who he was coming into tonight


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

uk commentaters are great Groves being whooped and they find it even r4 now


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Boxnations refusal to mention half jacks blows is comical


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

HAHAHA
you sure froch aint commentating.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think this will be Floyd's 3rd retirement


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jim Grey just asked if Serena losing in the U.S. open was a "wake up call" what the fuck kind of question lmao


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I think this will be Floyd's 3rd *retirement*


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i agree with @Stonerose it's clear that groves is slowed down, just doesnt look sharp and crisp, very rubbery way he throws shots.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Watch the first Froch fight, Groves looks like a zombie snce then, completly different fighter.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

artful said:


> Watch the first Froch fight, Groves looks like a zombie snce then, completly different fighter.


yeah, lacks snap, doesnt look physically strong when he walks someone down.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

close rounds


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Badou falling apart mentally


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Heredia has healed Jack's chin


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Jim Grey just asked if Serena losing in the U.S. open was a "wake up call" what the fuck kind of question lmao


He's trying to put the thought of losing in his head, but Floyd is way to seasoned for that


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jack needs to stay inside and this fight would be easier for him.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Groves looked a little shaky at the end of that round like Jack is wearing on him


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Good fight so far. Really close


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Have it 4-3 Groves but it's close


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

artful said:


> Watch the first Froch fight, Groves looks like a zombie snce then, completly different fighter.


Froch-Groves I the start of the Saint's prime - Froch-Groves II the end of his prime? :think

He really hasn't looked the same since imo. :conf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Body shots killing Groves


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

jack body works seems to be turning the fight around for him


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Groves' stamina is his downfall. I know everyone said that the Froch I stoppage was bad but he was getting legitimately stopped in that round anyway. It cost him then, he laboured late on against DeGale and now he's struggling here. I think Jack might get to him late on.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i just want groves to fient the jab and come round the centre with a left hook, jack will be outstretched with the jab.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

grueling fight...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Groves is out of gas


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Groves is tired.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Jack has a confortable lead now. It's his fight to lose


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Everytime Jack starts landing solid blows, Robert Byrd finds an excuse to stop the action like he's trying to sabotage the fuckin fight


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn Jack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Brutal body work by Jack, really love the adjustments he made after Groves had a strong stretch between rounds 4-6


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jack is stupid.
Stop fucking pulling out, stay inside and work the body.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Body shot has Groves wilting


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

So is this the last fight before Floyd vs Berto?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kalash said:


> So is this the last fight before Floyd vs Berto?


salido next


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Kalash said:


> So is this the last fight before Floyd vs Berto?


No. Martinez-Salido 2 is on deck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Groves is going to need at least a KD to get a draw. Impressed by Jack's body work in last 3-4 rounds.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gotta give both fighters credit. They are both going for it.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Great fuckin fight


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn good fight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Groves lost his confidence after Froch fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TMT has themselves a good fighter


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Excellent fight.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

116-111 Jack. Good fight.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

that was a greatlast round. Jack should have this


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> TMT has themselves a good fighter


Yeah, Jack has come a long way.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

OOOH

cutting slim GG


good fight. think jack got it by 3.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack impressed me.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> TMT has themselves a good fighter


such a fan boy... have you watched groves before he clearly wasnt the fighter he usually is.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Jack...Body work down the stretch got it done. 7-5 (give or take a round - I'd be more inclined to give one) in favor of Jack + the KNOCKDOWN.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

No way in hell anyone should have had Grooves winning at all.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Alright fellas, heading to the theater

Be safe tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

artful said:


> such a fan boy... have you watched groves before he clearly wasnt the fighter he usually is.


Off my nuts


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Groves been Cobra'd!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I just keep cracking up at Jack's inlaw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I feel bad for Groves. He's good e ought to give anyone a good fight, but just hasn't got over that hump. He may ever get over that hump. Jack is getting better and Ward is untouchable.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Jack is a way better fighter than I tought. Before this fight, I tought he was pretty much a bum. But he impressed me, Good speed and jab, decent power and great body punches. There's a rumour that he's fighting Bute next. At first, I tought he would be the kind of B- level guys Bute feast on, but now, I think he should be a solid favorite.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Off my nuts


Look at your self a fan of another TMT fighter so bad, dont matter about how good they are.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Had 114-114 or 115-113 to Jack I think Glen Trowbridge is still the usual casino corrupt POS with that shitty card. Im a big Groves fan but I find it hard to give it to him, if he didnt get knocked down he may have had a strong case.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

artful said:


> such a fan boy... have you watched groves before he clearly wasnt the fighter he usually is.


I've seen Groves fight quite often, and he fought well tonight. He just got knocked down in the first and took a little while to get into fight the. He fought well tonight a d actually got his second wind.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> Jack is a way better fighter than I tought. Before this fight, I tought he was pretty much a bum. But he impressed me, Good speed and jab, decent power and great body punches. There's a rumour that he's fighting Bute next. At first, I tought he would be the kind of B- level guys Bute feast on, but now, I think he should be a solid favorite.


Those Heredia roids have turned him from average into very good.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I've seen Groves fight quite often, and he fought well tonight. He just got knocked down in the first and took a little while to get into fight the. He fought well tonight a d actually got his second wind.


You havent, watch the first Froch fight he was 10x faster thats a fact, just go watch it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

damn that rican anthem is soft as hell.
Seems about right though


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I feel bad for Groves. He's good e ought to give anyone a good fight, but just hasn't got over that hump. He may ever get over that hump. Jack is getting better and Ward is untouchable.


Yeah. I was thinking the same thing. He might end up like Tua. Can't get over the hump.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Puerto Rican anthem is tight


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

artful said:


> Watch the first Froch fight, Groves looks like a zombie snce then, completly different fighter.


Cobra'd. :deal


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I've seen Groves fight quite often, and he fought well tonight. He just got knocked down in the first and took a little while to get into fight the. He fought well tonight a d actually got his second wind.


groves was a -275 favorite in the eight round in live betting


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

They' fucking with Mexico :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

artful said:


> Look at your self a fan of another TMT fighter so bad, dont matter about how good they are.


You know nothing about me. Go back to the brit forum where you can hop off my nuts and onto another Brit


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

artful said:


> Look at your self a fan of another TMT fighter so bad, dont matter about how good they are.


You don' think Jack is good? Please explain why? He has come back from being Kayoedt in one round to becoming a pretty good fighter who is beating good fighters. He is beating light touches. He is being matched very competitively.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

artful said:


> You havent, watch the first Froch fight he was 10x faster thats a fact, just go watch it.


Probably had more to do with Froch than him.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Fucking national anthems. So stupid


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

The Tecate girls are cute as fuck


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> damn that rican anthem is soft as hell.
> Seems about right though


:lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I like Rocky, he's a hardcore fighter, but he's involved in cock fighting and other shit, so I went off him, still think his size and power is too much for Salido, depsite how wild and hittable he is, he is as hard as he looks


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good fight. Really good. Jack's body work consistancy won it. Groves had it in the middle rounds, but just when it looked like he was taking over all the way, he started to get tired...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

artful said:


> You havent, watch the first Froch fight he was 10x faster thats a fact, just go watch it.


I saw both fights. Groves was very quick tonight, too. Faster than Jack. Froch is so slow, though, he would make anyone look fast.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> You don' think Jack is good? Please explain why? He has come back from being Kayoedt in one round to becoming a pretty good fighter who is beating good fighters. He is beating light touches. He is being matched very competitively.


Jacks's decent just watch Groves fights with Froch and you will notice how he's a different fighter.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I saw both fights. Groves was very quick tonight, too. Faster than Jack. Froch is so slow, though, he would make anyone look fast.


Fuck me you need to watch again then.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

For some reason Buffer used to always introduce Roman Martinez as "Ramone Rocky Martinez"


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

This Groves was the same Groves against Froch in both fights.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> damn that rican anthem is soft as hell.
> Seems about right though


I like it. Better than most. 
A


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

It leaves a bitter taste looking at that Badou Jack knowing hes probably on Memo Heredia special substances, and his stamina played a big part in edging that fight. Not sure where Georges goes now, a tune up and crack Abraham hopefully. Hes clearly not the same fighter from the Froch fights though. Speed is massively diminished????


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I like it. Better than most.
> A


Its the smooth jazz of anthem.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

artful said:


> Jacks's decent just watch Groves fights with Froch and you will notice how he's a different fighter.


Yeah, he was different. He finished the fight well tonight and didn't cave in when he got tired.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

In on this


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Peter Barlow said:


> It leaves a bitter taste looking at that Badou Jack knowing hes probably on Memo Heredia special substances, and his stamina played a big part in edging that fight. Not sure where Georges goes now, a tune up and crack Abraham hopefully. Hes clearly not the same fighter from the Froch fights though. Speed is massively diminished????


why would Groves speed be dimished ? Yes he got koed against Froch, but it's not like he took a massive beating that would have destroyed him physically.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I like Rocky, he's a hardcore fighter, but he's involved in cock fighting and other shit, so I went off him, still think his size and power is too much for Salido, depsite how wild and hittable he is, he is as hard as he looks


Salido is an ATG cock fighter himself.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Salido is such a beast. Balls of steel


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Martinez standing and trading too much.
He needs to embrace what he is and stay on the fucking bike and box.
He isn't built for standing and trading.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Salido 2-0

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Yeah, he was different. He finished the fight well tonight and didn't cave in when he got tired.


so your saying "Groves finished the fight well tonight and didn't cave in when he got tired", maybe thay because he fought Jack, Groves was gone from the early rounds...


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

this looked like a mismatch before salido got dropped


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

that was strange as hell. What the fuck happened, it didn't seem like a clean shot landed and Saldio was hurt.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

2-1 Martinez


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Surprised Paulie doesn't know some timekeepers do count everything just to be sure


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

3-1 salido


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Salido will start to hit Rocky's balls soon to slow him down


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Loving this card so far


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salido's power is being overrated by Al. JuanMA has a glass chin, he has to ignore that.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Problem is that Siri is also chinny as fuck


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

dudes are unloading...


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

great stuff


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Yo they mentioned us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

body shot hurt martinez...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Martinez better embrace the ancient rican tradition and start banging the hell out of Salido's nuts.
Those body shots have him stationary and he is just going to have to go for broke.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Martinez eating some punches in there. Wearing out very quickly


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Great stuff. 3-3 or 4-2 (depending how you score the 3rd) for Warlando


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I gotta have that shirt "One Time" got on...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Salido has been fucking up my picks for years. Dont see martinez winning this one.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Martinez is done


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Stitch in house...


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

4-3 / 5-2 for Warlando... Sick body work from Salido


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Salido raping that pr ass

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Saldio sonning the hell out of Martinez


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Salido is up for sure


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Martinez tried to rally out but got outgunned... Salido wins this round by sheer firepower volume


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

I love salido like a son


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Salidos like an old war horse. Aged well through many wars, Some decent longevity in his career


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Martinez has heart I'll give him that.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

This is like part one minus the paid off referee that won Martinez a close fight.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

9th goes for Rocky Martinez IMO... 5-4/6-3 for Salido


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

damn both these dudes are exhausted


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crowd singing Come my way. LOL
Damn sounds like they are having a good time


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Give the W to Salido and do this over again...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good crowd. not the too rich for the world crowd that showed up for Mayweather-Pacquiao...


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Salidos like an old war horse. Aged well through many wars, Some decent longevity in his career


Modern day Bennie Briscoe?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> good crowd. not the too rich for the world crowd that showed up for Mayweather-Pacquiao...


Yeah they are having a good time, not looking to be seen.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Salido should steal the round with that final onslaught... 6-5/7-4 for Salido...


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Salido got this


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This was one hell of a fight. Reapect for both fighters. Martinez got some heart.

Salido won that. I sense bad judges scores incoming


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Saldio needs to team up with Memo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I wish all PPVs had undercards like these


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

my god...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dang. Hell of a fight. Massive props to both. Didn't score because I came late but Salido edged it IMO.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Fight lost a bit of steam at the end, since both of them were so exhausted that theyr punches lost a lot of speed and power. Still a great fight


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tremendous fight!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

This undercard was worth the price of admission. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I sure wish I had a relegal beam for this fight. *cough*


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rocky is crude as fuck from a distance but his front heaviness works so good once he can set himself in and get his punches off

he waits way too long these days though, he never gets off first inside, whereas he used to be constant workrate


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Draw .... damn!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bullshit draw. 
Damn Salido got robbed


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

.....What a fucking joke


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

wow, that was terrible


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Robbery!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Awful score


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Draw? Did 98-90 break back into the arena to score again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

That was yet again another fucked up score


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hijos de puta... Fuck this shit.. Even al Bernstein putting this shit on blast!!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Robbed in Puerto Rico and robbed in Vegas... bullshit draw IMO...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

If Ricky Burns had fought Rocky in Puerto Rico (as was the original plan) he would have got the same treatment


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Wtf. Salido tapped that ass


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I see Martinez keeps on getting gift decisions..


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Vaitor said:


> Robbed in Puerto Rico and robbed in Vegas... bullshit draw IMO...


I thought Rocky won the first one, but not this


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Bullshit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Just no way in hell anyone who is competant could score that for Martinez or score it even.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I see Martinez keeps on getting gift decisions..


115_113 is such a bs card.. Wow im so pissed.

Salido tapped that ass mines minimal rounds.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Robbed in Puerto Rico and robbed in Vegas... bullshit draw IMO...


Twice robbed... Fuck boxing... They just wanted to make the rubber match.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm gonna call it.
Berto gonna upset.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Winky twins have been spotted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> I thought Rocky won the first one, but not this


meh, that one was worse in the sense that the ref protected rocky and turn a blind eye to Martinez fouls... tbh everyone knows that to win in Puerto Rico you need to KO the other guy...


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Doc said:


> Twice robbed... Fuck boxing... They just wanted to make the rubber match.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Rubber match in Mexico or LA :bbb!!!!

San Diego would be even better than LA come to think of it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nice shirt Roger


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Trump promotions has to be to be co promoter tonight

There's no other explanation to the robbery tonight
None


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> meh, that one was worse in the sense that the ref protected rocky and turn a blind eye to Martinez fouls... tbh everyone knows that to win in Puerto Rico you need to KO the other guy...


Exactly... Let martinez off with his fouls but counted all against salido.. If anyone didnt see that.. They dksab...

Salido whip that ass in part one two.. But this time he raped him a new ass hole

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> I see Martinez keeps on getting gift decisions..


He has been accused of getting gifts that he didn't get too though, he beat Beltran Jr and Magdaleno by a point on my cards (thanks to the knockdown), and as I said I thought he just won the first Salido fight too because of knockdowns, but his style can work against him on the scorecard sense cus he has no finesse, definate gift draw against Burgos though


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> This undercard was worth the price of admission.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you at the fights in Vegas?


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Just get in the ring ffs this is a joke fight.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Is it me, or has Floyd's voice changed? He sounds like he's holding back tears every time he talks these days.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Doc said:


> Exactly... Let martinez off with his fouls but counted all against salido.. If anyone didnt see that.. They dksab...
> 
> Salido whip that ass in part one two.. But this time he raped him a new ass hole
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Salido got a taste of his own medicine and it wasn't even that bad, it was hardly Mares-Agbeko 1


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Arena looks full. I thought nobody gave a frosty cold fuck about this fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

wyclef and milky?
WTF


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

what the...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why does wyclef have on a neck brace?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Arena looks full. I thought nobody gave a frosty cold fuck about this fight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they reduced the size.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Love Wyclef


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

who the fuck is victoria monet? a local singer like that midget in San Antonio?


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I literally couldn't find anyone who ordered this fight so I just arrived at the movie theater. I know this fight sucks but I'm very shocked to see there's only about 50 people in here.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Roger's shirt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I even get jitters before this fight lol


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Feels like such a hollow event. No way anyone believes this is Floyds retirement fight :lol:

Why insult the fans even pretending ??


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> Salido got a taste of his own medicine and it wasn't even that bad, it was hardly Mares-Agbeko 1


Salty about Loma?... I like Vasyl but he shouldnt be even got a championship match in his, what it was? 3rd or 4th pro fight... that was "welcome to the pros, puto!"... Having said that, reffing in Martinez-Salido 1 was nothing like Salido-Loma, Salido atleast got the decency to foul when the ref isnt looking... :smile


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Come on let's get that KO


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto gonna shock the world tonight. I can feel it.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Feels like such a hollow event. No way anyone believes this is Floyds retirement fight :lol:
> 
> Why insult the fans even pretending ??


Yep your a fool if you believe it.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Mayweather KO 8 ( possibly 10 )


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Berto gonna shock the world tonight. I can feel it.


How do you see that happening?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Come on let's get that KO


berto is very tough.. Idk about that specially being mayweatyer last fight he likely doesnt want to risk it.. Hurt fighters are dangerous..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Vaitor said:


> Salty about Loma?... I like Vasyl but he shouldnt be even got a championship match in his, what it was? 3rd or 4th pro fight... that was "welcome to the pros, puto!"... Having said that, reffing in Martinez-Salido 1 was nothing like Salido-Loma, Salido atleast got the decency to foul when the ref isnt looking... :smile


Picked Salido to beat Loma :bbb


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Berto gonna shock the world tonight. I can feel it.


No you don't. You're just saying that in case there is some miracle, and Berto pulls it off, you can say "I told you so!" If you really think Berto will win, quick, before the fight starts, tell us HOW you think he's going to win? What does he bring to the table?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JDK said:


> How do you see that happening?


I think he might slip in a sneaky overhand right and catch Floyd like Mosley did, yet be physical enough to finish it. I'm looking at it within the first 4 rounds.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Abraham said:


> No you don't. You're just saying that in case there is some miracle, and Berto pulls it off, you can say "I told you so!" If you really think Berto will win, quick, before the fight starts, tell us HOW you think he's going to win? What does he bring to the table?


And if it dont happen that prediction will just be lost.. Good for calling these dumb asses out.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Abraham said:


> No you don't. You're just saying that in case there is some miracle, and Berto pulls it off, you can say "I told you so!" If you really think Berto will win, quick, before the fight starts, tell us HOW you think he's going to win? What does he bring to the table?


I stating my opinion, if it bothers you tough luck.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

I feel sorry for the people that paid for this.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

How that old midget get the flag waving job? Easy job and probably an excellent seat to watch the fights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I even get jitters before this fight lol


You're gonna miss imagining sucking Floyds balls when he retires. Are you gonna find a new fighter to fantasize about or just survive on Mayweather memory wanks ?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

artful said:


> I feel sorry for the people that paid for this.


Watching a free stream :bbb


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I stating my opinion, if it bothers you tough luck.


would you bet your house on it? no, so you dont truly believe berto will win.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> Picked Salido to beat Loma :bbb


Buen hombre :cheers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Arena is packed


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Berto looks dry. May be cold...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> You're gonna miss imagining sucking Floyds balls when he retires. Are you gonna find a new fighter to fantasize about or just survive on Mayweather memory wanks ?


You have a problem? You find out your girl is a slut or something?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> would you bet your house on it? no, so you dont truly believe berto will win.


i don't bet period, so your argument doesn't hold much water


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> would you bet your house on it? no, so you dont truly believe berto will win.


I wouldn't bet my house on Mayweather either and we know well he's likely to win
Especially just seeing minutes ago how fucked up the judging can be


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Vaitor said:


> Buen hombre :cheers


Just that pro experience


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

does Floyd look weird to anyone else? like he's unfocused

- nvm.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Hands up, who has paid for this?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> You're gonna miss imagining sucking Floyds balls when he retires. Are you gonna find a new fighter to fantasize about or just survive on Mayweather memory wanks ?


Wards after Mayweather. You can bet hell find someone to idolize.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Watching this live with my 200 pesos (12 bucks?) a month cable TV...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Let's see what Berto has...


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

JDK said:


> I wouldn't bet my house on Mayweather either and we know well he's likely to win
> Especially just seeing minutes ago how fucked up the judging can be


if you absolutely had to bet your house on the fight, trust me, you would bet on mayweather. trust me.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto quick but Mayweather accurate

10-9 pbf


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bayliss is so bias towards. Floyd initiates a hold its okay, as soon as its not in floyds advantage BREAK.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Berto's gameplan is to settle and press for a knockout late on.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Glorified sparring session.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto out of character. I hope Virgil and Co are just giving up the first round to get loose and aren't trying to actually box with Floyd


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd looked smooth. Don't like the round from Berto. Got to get in it this round to have a chance. Don't have to win it, but jump in...


----------



## JoKeR (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit fight.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

nuclear said:


> does Floyd look weird to anyone else? like he's unfocused


Nah, he just realized that he forgot his IV bag back at the hotel.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

FMjr looking good!


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Im done with this so pointless.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Evening gents.

For anyone watching in Boxnation,did any of you remember Floyd fighting Carlos Ortiz?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Sparring session so far. Very boring. Feels like an undercard fight.

20 - 18 pbf


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Berto out of character. I hope Virgil and Co are just giving up the first round to get loose and aren't trying to actually box with Floyd


Lol.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Easy work...


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Who's the annoying bitch yelling on the background?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Will May be deducted a point of his flagrant use of forearms and elbows I wonder?


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Mayweather's daughter is annoying as fuck. All that damn screaming.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

2-0 Fmjr. Berto looked a bit better.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

2-0 berto

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Kush said:


> Trump promotions has to be to be co promoter tonight
> 
> There's no other explanation to the robbery tonight
> None


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> if you absolutely had to bet your house on the fight, trust me, you would bet on mayweather. trust me.


That's a total fantasy thought. Like Bama's prediction of the fight
Be real man
Let's get back to the fight


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Berto telegraphs his right hand so Much..


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

This is shit even for a sparring session


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He has been accused of getting gifts that he didn't get too though, he beat Beltran Jr and Magdaleno by a point on my cards (thanks to the knockdown), and as I said I thought he just won the first Salido fight too because of knockdowns, but his style can work against him on the scorecard sense cus he has no finesse, definate gift draw against Burgos though


Yeh I was mostly referring to the Burgos fight.

Disgusting robbery.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd playing up the drama. Teying to make it interesting


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

C'mon Berto...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Sparring session so far. Very boring. Feels like an undercard fight.
> 
> 20 - 18 pbf


Floyd needs to throw his groupies a bone, they spent all this time convincing themselves that their hero would finally give them a bit of entertainment.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Floyd being cocky. Looks pretty shit to be honest. As bad as I've seen him.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Mayweather's reflexes for a man his age are incredible.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd has round off to catch breath
29-28


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

10-8 round for berto.. Ref protectintion

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Night and day compared to the co-feature fight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bayliss is a fucking joke


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Already can predict the fight. Pbf will take rounds 6 and 8 off and people will think berto is coming on


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Floyd has round off to catch breath
> 29-28


so its just you and me that dont have floyd up 3-0?

whose holding the center of the ring?

who is the one making the fight?

who is the one holding?

it could easily be berto 2-1


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

SHITE


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto can't throw a body punch
39 - 37 pbf


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Another FMjr round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know what the gameplan is, but Floyd's legs are gone.
Berto is getting closer, but I'm shocked how poor he is when he gets inside and doesn't try to fight out of the clench.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Berto finally getting to work. Don't know if he won the round though...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so its just you and me that dont have floyd up 3-0?
> 
> whose holdignt the ceter of the ring?
> 
> ...


I'm no Flomo but Berto ain't doing shit. He's more interested in clinching and posturing.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

4-0 berto.. Mayweatyer needs to do something other then hug and backup..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Doc said:


> 10-8 round for berto.. Ref protectintion
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


You fuckin lost it man :lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

How can a fighter as experienced as Berto not know how to free his right arm on the inside, "snaking" your arm out of a wrap up is not a complicated technique, hitting Floyd Mayweather at distance is much more difficult task than trying to rough him up on the inside, just throw those arms like locomotives ffs


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Virgil giving a motivational speech, but no instructions...


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so its just you and me that dont have floyd up 3-0?
> 
> whose holding the center of the ring?
> 
> ...


It's Vegas, so Floyd is already up 12-0 anyway.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Berto has to work the body...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

This is exactly what I've been dreading.Unless Floyd picks it up and engages this will give haters all the ammo they need.
I justfumi


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> It's Vegas, so Floyd is already up 12-0 anyway.


you forgot how floyd thoroughly and publically embarrased vegas and the nsac

he could get robbed here


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> 4-0 berto.. Mayweatyer needs to do something other then hug and backup..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


You been hanging with Bama?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

crowd beginning to look bored
pbf 49 - 46


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

D II vs NBA is what this is.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd should just lose all the rounds up to the 11th and go for a tko via cuts. :good


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

FM's timing, head movement is fucking insane. Berto's throwing some_ fast_ punches and FM's out of the way like it's nothing.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Be nice if Floyd got aggressive. We'll see what Berto does...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

hold hold hold, the reason the Maidana/Hatton fights were exciting was because he HAD to work


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

THERE you go, once he has to fight back, he does

Paulie knows a thing or two about leaning to the right too much


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

nuclear said:


> FM's timing, head movement is fucking insane. Berto's throwing some_ fast_ punches and FM's out of the way like it's nothing.


Yeah but Berto is shit. This fight is shit. Floyd is shit.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Berto can't, Mayweather won't.

Yawn.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

All Fmjr as expected.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Give Berto credit man, he is not settling for nothing.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

People in the front rows are literally looking around, crossing their arms and looking disinterested. Berto only has a jab, range very limited. PBF landing some nic bodywork.

pbf 59 - 55


Just think - Beto gets $4 million for this


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn looks like Pretty Boy Floyd decided to show up tonight


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Huge shots by berto.. 6-0 berto.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JoKeR (Jun 5, 2013)

Fair play Berto. Taking the fight to Floyd.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Berto going mad LOL

Mayweather scared to trade, war 'the beast'


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Berto has to think body. Loading up for the head is not going to work...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

#49-0


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Doc said:


> Huge shots by berto.. 6-0 berto.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Come on dude, be original. You ain't Bama :lol:


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Berto looks drunk whenever he gets in a good position. Terrible infighting. Floyd looks more vulnerable than ever.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 5, 2013)

Really want a ride with those two Milfs / Gilfs at the front.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

im actually enjoying this fucking fight 
offensive mayweather is fun to watch


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Come on dude, be original. You ain't Bama :lol:


I'm more entertained by Doc's Bama imitation than the fight.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Donnie said:


> Really want a ride with those two Milfs / Gilfs at the front.


Blondes in black and blue dresses?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm more entertained by Doc's Bama imitation than the fight.


yeah but you're watching huh lol punk ass


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bertos landing enough to keep it interesting.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

same old same old
pbf - 69 - 64


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They are actually fighting well inside but the ref won't leave it alone...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Virgil yell whispering.
virgil was raised by pimps


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Oh shit go Berto go!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> im actually enjoying this fucking fight! lol
> 
> offensive mayweather is fun to watch


How many Mayweathers fights have you watched dude? He was way more offensive against Guerrero. This seems like regular Floyd to me. Sure he's not extra careful like he was against Pac but then again Berto is not Pac.


----------



## Dragon Punch (May 15, 2014)

Big credit to Berto he is really trying to make a fight of it. For me Floyd looks like dog muck - I hope he does retire after he wins


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Guys in the transmission Im watching gave this last round to Berto :rofl


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> yeah but you're watching huh lol punk ass


I watched Rigo vs Agbeko and Lara vs Vanes you flomo retard. I'll watch any fight if its available.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

come on Floyd please. open up...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Fuck this is boring. Berto is so limited PBF could easily stop him if he wanted.
79 - 73


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm a big May fan but this crap is absolutely terrible


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> How many Mayweathers fights have you watched dude? He was way more offensive against Guerrero. This seems like regular Floyd to me. Sure he's not extra careful like he was against Pac but then again Berto is not Pac.


i saw the guerrero fight. i thought it was boring as hell :conf

i guess im just enjoying the schooling hes putting on berto


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I watched Rigo vs Agbeko and Lara vs Vanes you flomo retard. I'll watch any fight if its available.


yeah sure lol birch you love u some mayweather. #49-0


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

People are walking out. And this si supposedly the final time we see Mayweather fight.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

He knows how to win the match without fighting. He has all the skill in the world, but this is just annoying


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto looking like he is about to get wild now.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hahaha Berto coaxing him to actually fight. Good shit....my god Amir Khan wanking live on TV.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Berto is so limited PBF could easily stop him if he wanted.


But according to Mayweather's team, it's Marciano who fought the bums. :conf


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Curious thing last round... I dont recall seen Floyd engage in a body-to-body infight like that...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

89 - 82


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mayweather should have never picked Berto, they are both looking quite bad but this is meant to be 'TBE' lol


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Berto more game than Pacquiao...which isn't saying much.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

TBE my arse


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Floyd giving hugs to everyone around the ring.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

did anyone hear what they were saying?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

:lol: what the fuck is this? People actually paid money for this...just think about that.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I wish we could throw Floyd onto another planet, to fight their big badass universal p4p champion and see if that makes him fight again. You almost want to see him cornered like an animal

I have seen referees tell fighters not to talk before, because of the danger of broken jaws


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

floyds reflexes still look great but he really does seem too defensive now a days


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

More people leaving arena

99 - 91


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Another hairline for Foxx...


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

disgusting fight. Good riddance to Mayweather. He was good and fun a few years ago, but now, i'd prefer to actually do something constructive than watching him "fight"


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mayweather is not throwing his right much.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> People are walking out. And this si supposedly the final time we see Mayweather fight.


Same thing with Ali v Berbick, it was a non event.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

the buthhurt is hilarious. aaA if the haters know Floyd will never ever lose and can't stand it 49-0!


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Floyd is just fooling around :lol:


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

please god let something happen...anything. Fanman?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

michigan warrior only talking about posters in this thread....what a loser! :theretherebogo


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

in Floyd's defense, yall didn't want to see this fight anyway...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

109 - 100


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Mayweather traded like that from the beginning he wouldve got ktfo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Seems you have a predominantly black crowd and showtime's crew doesn't understand how they can be having a good time. LOL


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

@Doc Oh shit Floyd threw a combination in the 11th. You think he's going for the KO he needs to win the fight?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

End to a brilliant career. 

Ready for the post-Floyd era - let the youngsters get theirs.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good round by Floyd. I think he's fought hard tonight. Berto doesn't have enough game...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

im sorry but im enjoying this shit. the end of that round was funny :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

fans cheering the TBE. Close the show Floyd on a magnificent career


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd with another bank robbery. LMAO. Glad I didn't buy this one.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Good one berto, start working the body in the 12th round...smh


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Floyds enjoying himself out there Ive actually enjoyed this fight. Possibly due to company im with but yeah the whole thing is a farce. Entertaining farce.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Wow, Mayweather, in his later years, really knows how to drain the atmosphere and excitation in a place.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Seems you have a predominantly black crowd and showtime's crew doesn't understand how they can be having a good time. LOL


There's no fucking way that's a predominantly black crowd.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I really prayed Floyd would do something to make this special.
Long time Flomo and I'm more impressed with Bertnly good thing is that surely he can't leave it here.
I'm hoping there's someone very special on his mind for #50 .


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the memories Floyd


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Berto should've done better...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

That was perhaps the worst major fight of 2015


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What the hell did Virgil and Berto train for?
SMH.
Oh well. Congrats to Floyd. I pray to god he takes care of his money.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Boring fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd looks like a one-armed fighter against Berta. Berth


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

TBE but runs instead of going for the KO against a guy whos 3-3 in his last 6 fights, come on


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

That was fucking shit. Hunter a ******, Floyd a ******, Bayliss a ******. Hope they give it to Berto for lols. Mayweather and his shit fighting won't be missed.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

so much for berto doing better than pac :rofl


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

12-0 if only Mayweather was 5 years younger. The Hatton Mayweather would kill Berto.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

*Oscar De La Hoya* â€@OscarDeLaHoya  8 minHÃ¡ 8 minutos
Oscar De La Hoya retweetou fightnews.com
Thank God 
Oscar De La Hoya adicionou,
*fightnews.com @fightnews**Two more rounds and Floyd will be retired...allegedly.*


272 retweets262 curtiramResponder

Retweetado
272

Curtir
262

Mais


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd did what Floyd does. Be mad if you want to...


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Berto gonna shock the world tonight. I can feel it.


i nominate this for worst post of the year.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

WOW!!!WOW!!!WOW!!!! Land a fantastic combination, look like you're about to maybe finish the show in fantastic fashion, almost as though you were playing possum the whole time just to save it for this moment...and then run away and cheer for the last few seconds..

for

fuck

sake


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> Berto should've done better...


Not sure Berto has always been wild and inaccurate, but he did well at times



Sweethome_Bama said:


> What the hell did Virgil and Berto train for?
> SMH.
> Oh well. Congrats to Floyd. I pray to god he takes care of his money.


Berto was never going to win lol hes always beem too predictable


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

The new PPV for 2016? Pay $74.99 to not see a fight like that.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> fans cheering the TBE. Close the show Floyd on a magnificent career


I understand that you might want to PM me the answer Mich,but did you _honestly_ enjoy that?
You know what team I'm on.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I'm going to laugh so hard if this is a robbery.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Im the only one who liked Floyd fooling around with shuffling and dancing around? I mean, Floyd aint going to KO anyone these days, at least make it slightly entretaining...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> That was fucking shit. Hunter a ******, Floyd a ******, Bayliss a ******. Hope they give it to Berto for lols. Mayweather and his shit fighting won't be missed.


It's sad because the gap between Mayweather and Berto was so huge you could fit Floyd's car collection in there.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> WOW!!!WOW!!!WOW!!!! Land a fantastic combination, look like you're about to maybe finish the show in fantastic fashion, almost as though you were playing possum the whole time just to save it for this moment...and then run away and cheer for the last few seonds..
> 
> for
> 
> ...


:deal, imagine if Floyd got a knockdown wouldve looked good for him, he fights too scared to be on PPV


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

He'll yeah. Grand Rapids Michigan Native Baby! Done us proud! TBE!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Dear god the compubox is insane. That has to be the highest connection percentage in the history of the sport over 12 rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Easy work as expected. Farewell champ


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Quite possibly the worst Mayweather fight I've ever seen. I say seen, but, I can't be truly honest because it was also the first Mayweather fight I fell asleep in for half the bout. I honestly can't remember a highlight moment from it? 

And oh God - the interview says it all. Jim Grey is more interested in their trash-talk than any of the fighting.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I really prayed Floyd would do something to make this special.
> Long time Flomo and I'm more impressed with Bertnly good thing is that surely he can't leave it here.
> I'm hoping there's someone very special on his mind for #50 .


He's just not interested in the fighting anymore. He's basically mastered winning rounds while doing the least amount of work and exposing himself to the least amount of damage possible. He has beaten the game. It's hilarious and delightful for me, but most people won't see it that way. After tonight, he is also done as a PPV megastar. It really is a perfect time for him to leave the game.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Farewell Floyd 49-0 TBE


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Bye Floyd until May.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Vaitor said:


> Im the only one who liked Floyd fooling around with shuffling and dancing around? I mean, Floyd aint going to KO anyone these days, at least make it slightly entretaining...


same. yeah berto's a crappy opponent choice, but the way he toyed with him was entertaining


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I understand that you might want to PM me the answer Mich,but did you _honestly_ enjoy that?
> You know what team I'm on.


Didn't care about that. I enjoy watching Floyd work, this might 've his last figh and I'm taking it all in


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

I watched Floyd sparring a 20 year old earlier in the week. That was more interesting and competitive.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The end of an era. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

49 - 0 

TBE guys :cheers


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Uncle Rico said:


> Quite possibly the worst Mayweather fight I've ever seen. I say seen, but, I can't be truly honest because it was also the first Mayweather fight I fell asleep in for half the fight. I honestly can't remember a highlight moment from it?


Agreed, it was even more uneventfull and forgettable than the pac fight, which was pretty much the poster boy for uneventfull and forgettable fights


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Goodbye Floyd.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Predictably, that was shit.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Floyd was smart he would have chose Khan then KO'd him then couldve picked anyone for his number 50


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Good post fight interview with Fmjr. Gotta give him his props on that.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto got a cheeky grin. Hustling motherfucker just made the easiest money in his career. :smile


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Made the most money, retired undefeated, retired without any major mental injuries. Has any boxer beat the game so completely?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto dgaf, fool wanted the check


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Another let down, he's so good, yet so afraid to open up, it takes him to fight a shopworn shoulder crippled Andre Berto to start his bad dancing. It's your last fight, you're earning enough money, throw a little bit of caution to the wind eh? 

Floyd is a pure capitalist, any notion of a hungry fighter left him years ago. I guess my heart always ruled my head in that I had hopes there'd be a little bit of passion in there from that kid all those years ago but every punch he throws has a dollar value. Every single move he makes has a fucking financial motivation behind it.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Made the most money, retired undefeated, retired without any major mental injuries. Has any boxer beat the game so completely?


he def. beat the game. im not even a fan but you cant argue that


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Place was reduced from 18,000 to 15,00 and they didn't sell it out.

Announced attendance for #MayweatherBerto is 13,395.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Welp glad I didn't pay for this one. Btw I don't believe this is his last fight. He's just gonna wait til a fighter near his weightclass makes a buzz. Berto was a tune up.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Welp glad I didn't pay for this one.


:deal


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Only good thing we can take from this is that he retires, lets hope.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Made the most money, retired undefeated, retired without any major mental injuries. Has any boxer beat the game so completely?


Nope. He got paid like 200 million to jab at Manny for 36 minutes and I'm still laughing about it. That's why, even as a fan, I couldn't bring myself to order this fight. Maybe if more time had passed...


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Well, it wasn't a great fight. In fact, it was outright bad. I knew Berto didn't have a chance in hell from the moment the fight was announced. I never even gave him a one in a million punch chance. I'm hoping Mayweather realizes that he deserves no props whatsoever for that. If this is truly his last fight, however, then overall, I'd give his career a sold A-. Although he has disappointed me both in a out of the ring many times, he is still one of my all-time favorite fighters.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't remember such a pro-Floyd crowd in recent years.
Especially after such a let-down.I wanted to enjoy it but it was horrible as a farewell.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Nope. He got paid like 200 million to jab at Manny for 36 minutes and I'm still laughing about it. That's why, even as a fan, I couldn't bring myself to order this fight. Maybe if more time had passed...


Floyd's tired of fighting, he easily schooled the boogie man and picked a scrub to keep his Faith in the contract

I want him to break Marcianos record the butthurt would be tremendous but he's retiring on his terms. props to a legend


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Only good thing we can take from this is that he retires, lets hope.


I dont,want to see him retire. I want him to fight the good young hungry fighters who will at least push the pace against him (a la brooks and Thurman).


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I don't remember such a pro-Floyd crowd in recent years.
> Especially after such a let-down.I wanted to enjoy it but it was horrible as a farewell.


well I'm not sure if berto has a big following. It wasn't sold out but the people who went were floyd fans who went to see his final fight.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd's tired of fighting, he easily schooled the boogie man and picked a scrub to keep his Faith in the contract
> 
> I want him to break Marcianos record the butthurt would be tremendous but he's retiring on his terms. props to a legend


Would be funny if he broke Marcianos record by fighting Matthew Hatton or a Mosley rematch.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yall act like you put the money up...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> I dont,want to see him retire. I want him to fight the good young hungry fighters who will at least push the pace against him (a la brooks and Thurman).


I don't like even like Floyd but he doesn't even have to beat those guys at this point. They're not at that level yet. They should be fighting each other.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Meh. He didnt "beat the game"... He is just an extremely talented and skilled athlete in a weak-ass era in boxing and in one of the weakest divisions of the sport... oh, and the money, there is a trend in athletes getting payed more and more than their predecessors, quality not-withstanding... Still, a solid ATG career...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

all roads end.

49-0.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Stop fucking complaining. The man is 38 and its not his fault guys can't push him to the limit. Bet y'all expected Jordan to average 35 a game with the Wizards too. Great career Mayweather.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't like even like Floyd but he doesn't even have to beat those guys at this point. They're not at that level yet. They should be fighting each other.


This is true.

There is only one fight that he would fight for number 50 and that would be a rematch with Pacquiao.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Meh. He didnt "beat the game"... He is just extremely talented athlete in a weak-ass era in boxing and in one of the weakest divisions of the sport... oh, and the money, there is trend in athletes getting payed more and more than their predecessors... Still, a solid ATG career...


umm no he beat the game. most boxers who fight as long as Floyd end up broke or mentally disabled. Floyd is rich and mentally intact and undefeated

and what era are you referring too? Floyd's been world champ 17 years through 5 divisions and is untouchable around his weight class at 40 years old

solid? fuck off it's a remarkable career


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Meh. He didnt "beat the game"... He is just extremely talented and skilled athlete in a *weak-ass era* in boxing and in one of the *weakest divisions* of the sport... oh, and the money, there is a trend in athletes getting payed more and more than their predecessors, quality not-withstanding... Still, a solid ATG career...


It must take a lot to impress you if you think this is the weakest division and this has been a weak era.

Remember Floyd's been in the game for 19 years now, he's been a part of multiple eras.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The real question is can anyone match what Floyd has done again?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

post fight conference


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> post fight conference


thanks bro


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

It's way too soon to say that he won't end up mentally disabled. The effects of pugilistic dementia occurs most frequently in the 40's and 50's if i'm not mistaken.

On another note. if it's really the last fight of PBF, I think the guy has an argument to be ranked in the top 25 best ever or maybe even top 10. He was absolutely phenomenal and magistral in the first half of his career, and while he was a bit of a dissapointment in the second half, cause he stopped fighting the best challenges, and "ducked" way too many fighter, he still beat a lot of names that will/might end up in the HOF (cotto and pacquiao for sure, maybe canelo).

Overall a briliiant brilliant fighter, but at the same time, he could have been so much more. I would rank him higher if he had fought the top welters during his reign.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Perhaps a fitting summary that Mayweather's final round of his final bout ended with the crowd booing and him dancing and smiling.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> It must take a lot to impress you if you think this is the weakest division and this has been a weak era.
> 
> Remember Floyd's been in the game for 19 years now, he's been a part of multiple eras.


I wouldn't say his era was weak he just faced guys at the wrong time. Maybe it was bad luck, safe matchmaking, or a combination of both.

His only true p4p opponent he faced when he had been already knocked the fuck the out, years after their peak. Don't get me wrong Floyd is definitely an ATG but he never had that wow moment against an equally great opponent in their prime.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The real question is can anyone match what Floyd has done again?


Yes. Are you new to boxing? 49-0 is a Heavyweight record. 49-0 has been surpassed multiple times. You guys fall for Mayweathe's marketing schemes everytime.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The real question is can anyone match what Floyd has done again?


It really was insane. He should probably have been no more popular than Pernell Whitaker, but he just completely took off for no reason at all. No, it will never be done again, and definitely not in the manner that he did it. An unapologetic, safety-first boxer making half a billion dollars? Crazy.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

It's true that Mayweather rise to fame is hard to explain. He wasn't able to sell shit to flies when he was exciting, but in the latter half of his career, when he became immensely boring, he became widely popular. Guess he was one of the first athlete (or at least his team was) to use the potential of social media in order to build a fan base


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I wouldn't say his era was weak he just faced guys at the wrong time. Maybe it was bad luck, safe matchmaking, or a combination of both.
> 
> His only true p4p opponent he faced when he had been already knocked the fuck the out, years after their peak. Don't get me wrong Floyd is definitely an ATG but he never had that wow moment against an equally great opponent in their prime.


Excuses. Cotto was shot goes on to become middle weight champ of the world. Canelo goes on to beat Angulo and Lara. oh wait he was green lol. Hatton undefeated. Pacquiao still the best other welter in he world. Corrales loses to Floyd goes on to win the super feather and lightweight titles. Castillo becomes the best lightweight in the world after he loses to Floyd. Oscar and Mosley coming of ko wins. etc ect

TBE pendejo


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

JDK said:


> Are you at the fights in Vegas?


Nah, movie theater. I should have gone, but I have a business trip/vacation planned for Dallas & New Orleans later this month and can't afford both of them. But the $26 was worth the first two fights never mind the second half of the card.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> It must take a lot to impress you if you think this is the weakest division and this has been a weak era.
> 
> Remember Floyd's been in the game for 19 years now, he's been a part of multiple eras.


Im not saying Floyd aint impressive, he most definitive is, but lets keep some perspective...

WW is probably the lamest or one of the lamest divisions right now and the whole period from mid-late 90's till now has seen a diminished quality (in all divisions) if compared to earlier eras. Hell, the difference is even stark between early 90's and mid-late 90's...
To top that his biggest wins (Pac and DLH) have those annoying stains there, Pac being out of killing instinct and aggresiveness after being KTFOed and Oscar being just plain old. In the mind of many fans, those fights would be a lot different if it took place earlier (for the record, I think that Floyd beats Pac decisively even if they fought in 2010. Younger Floyd vs younger Oscar is more of a toss-up IMO)... I do think that Floyd lost the 1st against Castillo tho'...

This is not to say that Floyd doesnt deserves any props tho.... Floyd deserves all the props and recognition of the world as any solid top-25 ATG (at least) deserves...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> It's true that Mayweather rise to fame is hard to explain. He wasn't able to sell shit to flies when he was exciting, but in the latter half of his career, when he became immensely boring, he became widely popular. Guess he was one of the first athlete to use social media to build himself.


how were Hatton, Mosley, Cotto, Canelo and Maidana immensely boring lol!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Yes. Are you new to boxing? 49-0 is a Heavyweight record. 49-0 has been surpassed multiple times. You guys fall for Mayweathe's marketing schemes everytime.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


Not 49-0 beating Cabbies like Julio. I'm talking 49-0 beating 23 world champs through 5 divisions


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Excuses. Cotto was shot goes on to become middle weight champ of the world. Canelo goes on to beat Angulo and Lara. oh wait he was green lol. Hatton undefeated. Pacquiao still the best other welter in he world. Corrales loses to Floyd goes on to win the super feather and lightweight titles. Castillo becomes the best lightweight in the world after he loses to Floyd. Oscar and Mosley coming of ko wins. etc ect
> 
> TBE pendejo


While their is some truth in what you say, Pacquiao, DLH and Mosley were clearly not in their primes when floyd fought them. while you can't blame him for the DLH and Mosley fight not happening before, the pacquiao delay is a huge red mark on his career imo (even thought pacquiao has also a lot of blame to take). The pacman that pbf fought was a far cry from the beast that ravaged cotto in a one sided fight. I would also have liked to see him fight the top welter of the mid-late 2010's (Williams, Margarito and clottey) instead of guys like Baldomir and Judah (not to mention his 2 years retirement).


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Not 49-0 beating Cabbies like Julio. I'm talking 49-0 beating 23 world champs through 5 divisions


Lol. Who did Mayweather just beat to reach 49-0...

Again, 49-0 is the record set by Mr. Marciano for the HW division.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> While their is some truth in what you say, Pacquiao, DLH and Mosley were clearly not in their primes when floyd fought them. while you can't blame him for the DLH and Mosley fight not happening before, the pacquiao delay is a huge red mark on his career imo (even thought pacquiao has also a lot of blame to take). The pacman that pbf fought was a far cry from the beast that ravaged cotto in a one sided fight. I would also liked to see him fought the top welter of the time (Williams, Margarito and clottey) instead of guys like Baldomir and Judah (not to mention his 2 years retirement).


the Oscar and Mosley Floyd fought were better than all 3. Stop it. Clottey? lmfao.

Pac made the sane mistakes then he does, Pacquiao was lucky he got 40 year old Floyd. Young Floyd would've punished him


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> how were Hatton, Mosley, Cotto, Canelo and Maidana immensely boring lol!


sure he had some decent/good fight once in a while (though to be honest, i would only call the cotto fight a good fight, the hatton, mosley and Maidana fights were not more than decent and the Canelo fight was a dull affair, but most of the blame is on canelo shoulders), but a lot of his later years fight were immenselly boring. I don't think you'll find a lot of person disputing this.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> the Oscar and Mosley Floyd fought were better than all 3. Stop it. Clottey? lmfao.
> 
> Pac made the sane mistakes then he does, Pacquiao was lucky he got 40 year old Floyd. Young Floyd would've punished him


These are questions that we will never be able to answer, thanks to Floyd.

IMO, at the time, Williams and even Margarito (due to his relentless style) would have been really hard opponents for Floyd.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> sure he had some decent/good fight once in a while (though to be honest, i would only call the cotto fight a good fight, the hatton, mosley and Maidana fights were not more than decent and the Canelo fight was a dull affair, but most of the blame is on canelo shoulders), but a lot of his later years fight were immenselly boring. I don't think you'll find a lot of person disputing this.


decent fights? Cotto was a war. Maidana was a close quarters and tit for tat for 8 rounds, Hatton ended with a 10 round magnificent tko with everyone going crazy. Canelo was sweet science at it's finest. people who don't appreciate those performances and call them immensely boring probably shouldn't watch boxing lol


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Excuses. Cotto was shot goes on to become middle weight champ of the world. Canelo goes on to beat Angulo and Lara. oh wait he was green lol. Hatton undefeated. Pacquiao still the best other welter in he world. Corrales loses to Floyd goes on to win the super feather and lightweight titles. Castillo becomes the best lightweight in the world after he loses to Floyd. Oscar and Mosley coming of ko wins. etc ect
> 
> TBE pendejo


Those wins make him an ATG you moron. His best win is probably Pacquiao and he beat him when both were years past their peak.

Yes Canelo was green, when he fought Floyd his only solid win was a competitive affair with Trout. He only gets credit for the Canelo he beat. Just like Siri only gets credit for the Lomachenko he beat.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> These are questions that we will never be able to answer, thanks to Floyd.
> 
> IMO, at the time, Williams and even Margarito (due to his relentless style) would have been really hard opponents for Floyd.


Thanks to Floyd? Are you saying Floyd ducked Margarito but fought better opponents in Oscar and Mosley who brutalized Margacheato?

Arum is that you?


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> decent fights? Cotto was a war. Maidana was a close quarters and tit for tat for 8 rounds, Hatton ended with a 10 round magnificent tko with everyone going crazy. Canelo was sweet science at it's finest. people who don't appreciate those performances and call them immensely boring probably shouldn't watch boxing lol


You seems to have some reading comprehension issues. Never said that these performances were immensely boring.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The real question is can anyone match what Floyd has done again?


Maybe Errol in terms of wins, but probably not divisions or title defenses. Wlad and Manny have to be the closest in terms of career earnings and they're still a ways off. Can't see that being beat by anything but inflation.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Those wins make him an ATG you moron. His best win is probably Pacquiao and he beat him when both were years past their peak.
> 
> Yes Canelo was green, when he fought Floyd his only solid win was a competitive affair with Trout. He only gets credit for the Canelo he beat. Just like Siri only gets credit for the Lomachenko he beat.


Floyd would beat Canelo just as easily pendejo. if you believe Canelo improved because he kod limited sluggers in Angulo and Kirkland you need to lay off the dope.

Canelo was not green, you're just stupid.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd would beat Canelo just as easily pendejo. if you believe Canelo improved because he kod limited sluggers in Angulo and Lara you need to lay off the dope.
> 
> Canelo was not green, you're just stupid.


LOL Lara a slugger. Thats a new one


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> You seems to have some reading comprehension issues. Never said that these performances were immensely boring.


you said Floyd became popular when he became immensely boring. Maybe it's the logic of someone who thinks Margacheato would've challenged Floyd even after losing to a past prime mosley


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd would beat Canelo just as easily pendejo. if you believe Canelo improved because he kod limited sluggers in Angulo and Lara you need to lay off the dope.
> 
> Canelo was not green, you're just stupid.


You're calling Lara a limited slugger and trying to claim someone else is stupid. :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Maybe Errol in terms of wins, but probably not divisions or title defenses. Wlad and Manny have to be the closest in terms of career earnings and they're still a ways off. Can't see that being beat by anything but inflation.


its crazy. Even someone as great as Whitaker couldn't do it mostly because judges will rob you. Floyd is great but also lucky he never got jobbed on the scorecards


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thanks to Floyd? Are you saying Floyd ducked Margarito but fought better opponents in Oscar and Mosley who brutalized Margacheato?
> 
> Arum is that you?


A beating B and B beating C, doesnt means that A will automatically beat C. It's sometimes you will learn when you'll watch boxing for a few more years. No offense meant, but you seem like a rather young fan who is very passionated about floyd. I was the same with RJ when I first started watching boxing. Was excusing him for every opponents that he didn't fought, and boring performance he had. When the years passed, I realised that while he was a great fighter, he was also deeply flawed. Guess it will be the same thing for you.

Peace.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> These are questions that we will never be able to answer, thanks to Floyd.
> 
> IMO, at the time, Williams and even Margarito (due to his relentless style) would have been really hard opponents for Floyd.


yeah we'll never see the result of Mayweather vs Clottey thanks to Floyd :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> A beating B and B beating C, doesnt means that A will automatically beat C. It's sometimes you will learn when you'll watch boxing for a few more years. No offense meant, but you seem like a rather young fan who is very passionated about floyd. I was the same with RJ when I first started watching boxing. Was excusing him for every opponents that he didn't fought, and boring performance he had. When the years passed, I realised that while he was a great fighter, he was also deeply flawed. Guess it will be the same thing for you.
> 
> Peace.


youngvFloyd doesn't lose to crude sluggers. 19 years should've showed that to you. Sorry. Peace.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah we'll never see the result of Mayweather vs Clottey thanks to Floyd :lol:


:rofl


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Vaitor said:


> LOL Lara a slugger. Thats a new one


:yep


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> These are questions that we will never be able to answer, thanks to Floyd.
> 
> IMO, at the time, Williams and even Margarito (due to his relentless style) would have been really hard opponents for Floyd.


Williams maybe, but Quintana got to him and took his title away.

Margarito, No. Plasterfist hasn't done shit since getting busted with slimy wraps and the Home Depot receipt in his trunks. Mayweather's corner would have busted him and the fight would have been Mayweather teeing off on a heavy bag for 12 rounds.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> youngvFloyd doesn't lose to crude sluggers. 19 years should've showed that to you. Sorry. Peace.


Well, imo, he lost to JLC (who, to be honest, had a lot more skills than Margarito), and had a draw with Maidana (who's skill level is pretty similar to Margarito).


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

Atlanta said:


> Williams maybe, but Quintana got to him and took his title away.
> 
> Margarito, No. Plasterfist hasn't done shit since getting busted with slimy wraps and the Home Depot receipt in his trunks. Mayweather's corner would have busted him and the fight would have been Mayweather teeing off on a heavy bag for 12 rounds.


And Williams koed in 1 in the re, 4 months later. And in fact. the Quintana fights happened during PBF bogus retirement, so they had no impact on Floyd decision to not fight Williams.

At the time, these 2 fights were the fight to make. And a lot of fans were complaining about them not happening.

I


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> Well, imo, he lost to JLC (who, to be honest, had a lot more skills than Margarito), and had a draw with Maidana (who's skill level is pretty similar to Margarito).


Castillo was not a crude slugger and an old Floyd won a clear decision over Maidana. Young Floyd easily beats plaster wraps. Cotto who isn't known for his boxing off the back foot was able to win the majority of the fight before the plaster took it's effect yet Floyd who is far better and multidimensional than Cotto is gonna lose. please son.

Oscar and Mosley were better, even past it forms. stop it


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Castillo was not a crude slugger and an old Floyd won a clear decision over Maidana. Young Floyd easily beats plaster wraps. Cotto who isn't known for his boxing off the back foot was able to win the majority of the fight before the plaster took it's effect yet Floyd who is far better and multidimensional than Cotto is gonna lose. please son.
> 
> Oscar and Mosley were better, even past it forms. stop it


Although I think that Floyd won (close-ish but clearly) againt Maidana on the 1st, and he would outpoint Margarito clearly, I do agree that an hypothetical Margo-Floyd fight when both were on their prime would be interesting... Antonio and Marcos are very similar in style, with the difference that Antonio is bigger, meaner, nastier and more relentless than Marcos...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

btw who was Roy supposed to fight when Benn, Eubanks, Hopkins, Calzaghe and Dariusz were ducking him?


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> btw who was Roy supposed to fight when Benn, Eubanks, Hopkins, Calzaghe and Dariusz were ducking him?


Calzaghe was a nobody at the time RJ was the LHW king, nobody cared about him except in the UK.. And who said that Hopkins and Dariusz were ducking him? He could have fought Jirov and Gomez, these fight would have been a lot more interesting than the woods, hall, harmon and frazier of this world.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Although I think that Floyd won (close-ish but clearly) againt Maidana on the 1st, and he would outpoint Margarito clearly, I do agree that an hypothetical Margo-Floyd fight when both were on their prime would be interesting... Antonio and Marcos are very similar in style, with the difference that Antonio is bigger, meaner, nastier and more relentless than Marcos...


 Floyd was 37 when he fought Maidana. 29 year old Floyd. loads difference.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd was 37 when he fought Maidana. 29 year old Floyd. loads difference.


Fair point...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> Calzaghe was a nobody at the time RJ was the LHW king, nobody cared about him except in the UK.. And who said that Hopkins and Dariusz were ducking him? He could have fought Jirov and Gomez, these fight would have been a lot more interesting tha


Calzaghe was undefeated champ and was offered the fight. Hopkins and Daruisz were offered. Hopkins wouldn't accept 60-40 and Dariuzs wouldn't leave Europe. Hi Jirov and Gomez? Man that's worse than Clottey lmao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's over


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's over


what I don't understand

why such an ugly outfit for his final showing

looks like one of them rockstar kids


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Calzaghe was undefeated champ and was offered the fight. Hopkins and Daruisz were offered. Hopkins wouldn't accept 60-40 and Dariuzs wouldn't leave Europe. Hi Jirov and Gomez? Man that's worse than Clottey lmao


the thing is, you probably didn't watched boxing in these years, so you are arguing with hindsight. At the time of the roycott, Calzaghe was not considered a big fight. Nobody wanted to see that except for a few brits. The 60/40 split was seen by a lot of persons has a way for RJ to duck Hopkins (imo, both have their part of blame in that), and the RJ is as much to blame as DM, cause he also didn't want to leave the USA, and the fight would have been a lot bigger in Europe And also, at the time, a lot of the fans wanted to see RJ fight Jirov or GOmez. And you dismissing them as bum shows your clear lack of knowledge concerning them, and concerning this era, cause they were good fighters and where interesting stylistically matchup.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what I don't understand
> 
> why such an ugly outfit for his final showing
> 
> looks like one of them rockstar kids


Floyd's second worst attire. First being the Fred Flintstone gettup he wore vs Ortiz.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd's second worst attire. First being the Fred Flintstone gettup he wore vs Ortiz.


when he signed his now finished 6 fight contract I was hoping we'd see him in green once since he's called $


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> the thing is, you probably didn't watched boxing in these years, so you are arguing with hindsight. At the time of the roycott, Calzaghe was not considered a big fight. Nobody wanted to see that except for a few brits. And also, at the time, a lot of the fans wanted to see RJ fight Jirov or GOmez. And you dismissing them as bum shows your clear lack of knowledge concerning them, and concerning this era, cause they were good fighters and where interesting stylistically matchup.


I'm not dismissing them as bums I'm saying they had no chance. notice how you conveniently ignore the other 4 guys I mentioned.

point is fans like you always have an excuse to denigrate great fighters. Margarito, Clottey blah blah blah. just stop


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> when he signed his now finished 6 fight contract I was hoping we'd see him in green once since he's called $


I think his attire matches his desire to keep fighting just going through the motions. didn't even try to match gloves anymore lol.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'm not dismissing them as bums I'm saying they had no chance. notice how you conveniently ignore the other 4 guys I mentioned.
> 
> point is fans like you always have an excuse to denigrate great fighters. Margarito, Clottey blah blah blah. just stop


no one is mentioning how marg would have faced the clinch against Floyd

iirc Shane made his life very easy by clinching that foo. Miguel had he knew how to clinch would have beat plasterito



MichiganWarrior said:


> I think his attire matches his desire to keep fighting just going through the motions. didn't even try to match gloves anymore lol.


good insight


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'm not dismissing them as bums I'm saying they had no chance. notice how you conveniently ignore the other 4 guys I mentioned.
> 
> point is fans like you always have an excuse to denigrate great fighters. Margarito, Clottey blah blah blah. just stop


didn't ignored them, I edited my post. I didn't mention Benn and Eubank cause they were irrevelant and retired at the time of the Roycott, and they were not that good to begin with.

And if you think that Jirov, and especially gomez had no chance against Jones, well, you must think that Lara is a limited slugger

Anyway, I'm out, since this discussion is going nowhere. You think that PBF wouldn't have gained anything fighting Clottey, Margarito and Williams, and are happy with Jones wasting almost a decade of his career without having a superfight. Myself, I prefer to see fighters challenging themselves, and will always blame them to a degree for not taking fights that were considered big at the time. Both of them are ATG, but they still left a lot of stones unturned.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Berto did aight. It was like the Canelo fight but more competitive. Berto did well backing up Floyd with a jab and landing the odd counter but was too uneducated on the inside to make the most of it. Entertaining fight, the fact Floyd couldn't dominate any round though probably means it's time to hang them up.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> didn't ignored them, I edited my post. I didn't mention Benn and Eubank cause they were irrevelant and retired at the time of the Roycott, and they were not that good to begin with.
> 
> And if you think that Jirov, and especially gomez had no chance against Jones, well, you must think that Lara is a limited slugger
> 
> Anyway, I'm out, since this discussion is going nowhere. You think that PBF wouldn't have gained anything fighting Clottey, Margarito and Williams, and are happy with Jones wasting almost a decade of his career without having a superfight. Myself, I prefer to see fighters challenging themselves.


I was referring to Eubanks and Benn ducking Roy throughout their career. Jirov and Gomez would not have challenged Roy. And Floyd challenged himself plenty of times by beating fighters better and more accomplished than Williams, Cheato and Clottey


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> didn't ignored them, I edited my post. I didn't mention Benn and Eubank cause they were irrevelant and retired at the time of the Roycott, and they were not that good to begin with.
> 
> And if you think that Jirov, and especially gomez had no chance against Jones, well, you must think that Lara is a limited slugger
> 
> Anyway, I'm out, since this discussion is going nowhere. You think that PBF wouldn't have gained anything fighting Clottey, Margarito and Williams, and are happy with Jones wasting almost a decade of his career without having a superfight. Myself, I prefer to see fighters challenging themselves, and will always blame them to a degree for not taking fights that were considered big at the time. Both of them are ATG, but they still left a lot of stones unturned.


Don't waste your time with that clown.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

mick557 said:


> Don't waste your time with that clown.


#49-0


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

nuclear said:


> i saw the guerrero fight. i thought it was boring as hell :conf
> 
> i guess im just enjoying the schooling hes putting on berto





Sister Sledge said:


> Floyd looks like a one-armed fighter against Berta. Berth





Jesus of Montreal said:


> didn't ignored them, I edited my post. I didn't mention Benn and Eubank cause they were irrevelant and retired at the time of the Roycott, and they were not that good to begin with.
> 
> And if you think that Jirov, and especially gomez had no chance against Jones, well, you must think that Lara is a limited slugger
> 
> Anyway, I'm out, since this discussion is going nowhere. You think that PBF wouldn't have gained anything fighting Clottey, Margarito and Williams, and are happy with Jones wasting almost a decade of his career without having a superfight. Myself, I prefer to see fighters challenging themselves, and will always blame them to a degree for not taking fights that were considered big at the time. Both of them are ATG, but they still left a lot of stones unturned.


Well maybe Arum should have guaranteed Floyd the money he wanted for Cotto and Hattonand Floyd would have signed the extension and fought Margo. Fuck out of here. Plus Roy had a super fight with Toney and should have had one with Hopkins but Hopkins who lost to Jones didnt want to take 60/40 and when Jones considered 50/50 Don King wanted a % of Roy's money too. Jirov would have been schooled and Gomez too. Simple as that and I was watching boxing before Roy and boxing as a teen in the amatuers at the time. Only some casuals and Larry Merchant thought Roy was boring. The only time Roy made mistakes was bc of belts that he was obsessed with. He only fought Frazier bc he was going to get stripped. Simple as that.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Well maybe Arum should have guaranteed Floyd the money he wanted for Cotto and Hattonand Floyd would have signed the extension and fought Margo. Fuck out of here. Plus Roy had a super fight with Toney and should have had one with Hopkins but Hopkins who lost to Jones didnt want to take 60/40 and when Jones considered 50/50 Don King wanted a % of Roy's money too. Jirov would have been schooled and Gomez too. Simple as that and I was watching boxing before Roy and boxing as a teen in the amatuers at the time. Only some casuals and Larry Merchant thought Roy was boring. The only time Roy made mistakes was bc of belts that he was obsessed with. He only fought Frazier bc he was going to get stripped. Simple as that.


Roy would've pot shotted the shit out of Jirov and Gomez and been called boring. Sound familiar?


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> #49-0


I don't see how that's related to my last post but carry on...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Berto did aight. It was like the Canelo fight but more competitive. Berto did well backing up Floyd with a jab and landing the odd counter but was too uneducated on the inside to make the most of it. Entertaining fight, the fact Floyd couldn't dominate any round though probably means it's time to hang them up.


you don't think he dominated any round?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pacquiao - 81/429

Berto - 83/495


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Well maybe Arum should have guaranteed Floyd the money he wanted for Cotto and Hattonand Floyd would have signed the extension and fought Margo. Fuck out of here. Plus Roy had a super fight with Toney and should have had one with Hopkins but Hopkins who lost to Jones didnt want to take 60/40 and when Jones considered 50/50 Don King wanted a % of Roy's money too. Jirov would have been schooled and Gomez too. Simple as that and I was watching boxing before Roy and boxing as a teen in the amatuers at the time. Only some casuals and Larry Merchant thought Roy was boring. The only time Roy made mistakes was bc of belts that he was obsessed with. He only fought Frazier bc he was going to get stripped. Simple as that.


I never said RJ was boring, I don't know why you're implying this. He was my boxing hero at the time, and he's the one who made me start boxing as an amateur. He wasn't a blood and guts warrior, but he was entertaining in his own way. The richard hall beatdown is still one of my favorite fight to watch.

But, let's not pretend that in the nearly 10 years between the Toney fight and Ruiz, Jones was fighting the best challenges available. He's not entirely to blame for this, but he has to shoulder a lot of it. I think Gomez would have a great shot at beating RJ. He was tall, fast and had power. He was a way better cruiserweight than Hw, but unfortunately, a lot of persons forget (don't know) this. Jirov only had an outside chance imo, but dismissing him out of hand is ridiculous. Coulda, woulda, shoulda is not a good enough answer, let's rebember that most people tought that Tarver had no chance at all against Roy. At the very least, it would have been a lot more interesting to see RJ fight Jirov than Glenn Kelly or any of the underserving mandantory challenger he fought during this stretch.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Berto landed more than Pacquiao


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Berto landed more than Pacquiao


Yes


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

mick557 said:


> I don't see how that's related to my last post but carry on...


my bad, you're a bitch, that better?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd would beat Canelo just as easily pendejo. if you believe Canelo improved because he kod limited sluggers in Angulo and Kirkland you need to lay off the dope.
> 
> Canelo was not green, you're just stupid.


Canelo was green. The Canelo Floyd beat probably beats Angulo in a competitive fight but he loses a wide as fuck UD against Lara.

If you don't know the meaning of green (like you didn't know the meaning of "floored") look it up you retarded hoe.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> you don't think he dominated any round?


Not from memory. He never looked fully in control. Berto pressed him whenever he felt like it. Floyd won nearly every round on clean punching, don't get me wrong. But there was maybe 1 or 2 rounds at most where I felt like "Floyd is owning him, he's the boss in there". Most of the time he was left hooking off the ropes or jabbing in the middle trying hard to not get hit himself. Or throwing short punches in the clinch.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

He was the boss every minute of the fight. Berto would've done better going in on the body. Tonight I thought Floyd worked hard inside and didn't just hold. Bayless was too involved as usual. Berto had the body, at least until Floyd would've taken it away in the early rounds. He just swung for the fences all night and that never works. Floyd tagged him when he wanted to and was hard to hit. If Berto had more to his game, we would've seen a better fight. Floyd's a defense-first fighter we know, even more so as he's gotten older, but he really did make more of an effort offensively than he last couple of times out...


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Not from memory. He never looked fully in control. Berto pressed him whenever he felt like it. Floyd won nearly every round on clean punching, don't get me wrong. But there was maybe 1 or 2 rounds at most where I felt like "Floyd is owning him, he's the boss in there". Most of the time he was left hooking off the ropes or jabbing in the middle trying hard to not get hit himself. Or throwing short punches in the clinch.


Playing it safe


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Worth a watch or was it garbage again? Can't be arsed staying up until 4am unless it is a mega fight.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Worth a watch or was it garbage again? Can't not be arsed staying up until 4am unless it is a mega fight.


Good undercard, Floyd fight I haven't seen, but apparently it was fucking rubbish.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I was disappointed. I thought Floyd would be landing a lot more clean, head snapping shots. Or crushing body work like vs Maidana. Berto was.so awkward and his speed was bothering Floyd. It looked like Floyd knew what he wanted to do, but he couldnt. His pull counter and lead left hook were ineffective. I lovedon't that random ass left uppercut he threw tho. Overall, I expected more from Floyd. Fuck it. He'll be back.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Canelo was green. The Canelo Floyd beat probably beats Angulo in a competitive fight but he loses a wide as fuck UD against Lara.
> 
> If you don't know the meaning of green (like you didn't know the meaning of "floored") look it up you retarded hoe.


explain what improvements Canelo made between Lara and Floyd pendejo. This should be funny.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Missed it. Since Simbros went down I can't download the file. Is there anywhere I can actually download it to my laptop?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not from memory. He never looked fully in control. Berto pressed him whenever he felt like it. Floyd won nearly every round on clean punching, don't get me wrong. But there was maybe 1 or 2 rounds at most where I felt like "Floyd is owning him, he's the boss in there". Most of the time he was left hooking off the ropes or jabbing in the middle trying hard to not get hit himself. Or throwing short punches in the clinch.


Agreed. I also firmly believe - as I stated prior to the fight - that Floyd is actually retiring. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to know that Floyd, the PFP #1 fighter in the world, SHOULD HAVE whooped Berto's ass farrrrrrr worse. Floyd Jr and Sr know the time is now and I think that's it.

Great career. Boxing will survive


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> didn't ignored them, I edited my post. I didn't mention Benn and Eubank cause they were irrevelant and retired at the time of the Roycott, and they were not that good to begin with.
> 
> And if you think that Jirov, and especially gomez had no chance against Jones, well, you must think that Lara is a limited slugger
> 
> Anyway, I'm out, since this discussion is going nowhere. *You think that PBF wouldn't have gained anything fighting Clottey, Margarito and Williams, *and are happy with Jones wasting almost a decade of his career without having a superfight. Myself, I prefer to see fighters challenging themselves, and will always blame them to a degree for not taking fights that were considered big at the time. Both of them are ATG, but they still left a lot of stones unturned.


For the record I think only PWill causes Floyd significant problems, but I still think Floyd would've beaten all three. A shame those fights never happened because goddamn it would've helped Floyd's legacy imo. Not just because he beat a few guys whose careers plummeted (PWill's due to injury), but because he would've beaten every relevant WW...really suggesting he was the lineal champion and capable of serious comparison with other ATG's.

Instead we got Ghost, Ortiz, and some other shit fight at the time.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think he might slip in a sneaky overhand right and catch Floyd like Mosley did, yet be physical enough to finish it. I'm looking at it within the first 4 rounds.


Worst prediction ever.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Agreed. I also firmly believe - as I stated prior to the fight - that Floyd is actually retiring. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to know that Floyd, the PFP #1 fighter in the world, SHOULD HAVE whooped Berto's ass farrrrrrr worse. Floyd Jr and Sr know the time is now and I think that's it.
> 
> Great career. Boxing will survive


the fight was very dominant, but damn yall are right. Floyd should have whooped Berto's ass worse than that and it wasn't because he was playing it too safe.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Did pretty damn good for a guy almost 40yrs old. Last of the throwbacks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Did pretty damn good for a guy almost 40yrs old. Last of the throwbacks.


definitely. Idk why people are so sure he'll retire though. When is enough enough? If he gets 50-0 and looks spectacular, will they actually be convinced he's retiring then also? You have to know when to call it a day


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Berto gonna shock the world tonight. I can feel it.


You were feeling a burrito from Chipotle, common mistake.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I don't remember such a pro-Floyd crowd in recent years.
> Especially after such a let-down.I wanted to enjoy it but it was horrible as a farewell.





MichiganWarrior said:


> explain what improvements Canelo made between Lara and Floyd pendejo. This should be funny.





bballchump11 said:


> definitely. Idk why people are so sure he'll retire though. When is enough enough? If he gets 50-0 and looks spectacular, will they actually be convinced he's retiring then also? You have to know when to call it a day


So sure that he will or won't? I'd guess he's been mentally done with the sport and checked out at least a couple years ago. There was nothing else to really achieve in the aftermath of the Canelo fight and performance. Pacquiao was more or less part of the epilogue, Floyd hardly looked remotely interested in any of it. He was so much more locked in and focused on being great here with a real edge on him:














The fact that as an event, it blew away everyone's craziest expectations and rung up well over 2 million buys was just the icing on top. What else was there to do? The last pinnacle had been reached. "#TBE" was actually born that night too. That's always going to be quite a great memory and moment in his career. Can't believe I've been watching the dude regularly in earnest as a _fan_ since I was fucking 12 years old. Over 16 years ago. Whew. I feel pretty good about it that he's hanging them up before I hit my 30s :lol: He outlasted all of my other childhood favorite athletes by a long shot, he's the last one left. I'll miss him.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> definitely. Idk why people are so sure he'll retire though. When is enough enough? If he gets 50-0 and looks spectacular, will they actually be convinced he's retiring then also? You have to know when to call it a day


Honestly leaving out at 49-0 is a big f!!k you to the establishment and the haters. The media and everyone who's ever hated. The fact is they want him to go for 50-0 and will hate on the opponent and not give him his respect. He cashed out with the Manny fight and will take over the Promotion game along with Shaefer and Haymon. They will UFC boxing. Floyd is done.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> So sure that he will or won't? I'd guess he's been mentally done with the sport and checked out at least a couple years ago. There was nothing else to really achieve in the aftermath of the Canelo fight and performance. Pacquiao was more or less part of the epilogue, Floyd hardly looked remotely interested in any of it. He was so much more locked in and focused on being great here with a real edge on him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, he was very dialed in and focus to whoop Manny's ass, but he hasn't seem really interested in fighting since Canelo. You could tell before Maidana I that he just didn't GAF anymore. 


MrJotatp4p said:


> Honestly leaving out at 49-0 is a big f!!k you to the establishment and the haters. The media and everyone who's ever hated. The fact is they want him to go for 50-0 and will hate on the opponent and not give him his respect. He cashed out with the Manny fight and will take over the Promotion game along with Shaefer and Haymon. They will UFC boxing. Floyd is done.


yeah that's what @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) always says about the middle finger to the establishment. He's doing everything on his terms. When the 6 fight contract was first signed, everybody said he wouldn't fulfill the whole thing. Most thought he was going to retire after 2-3 fights. Why is it crazy to think he's gonna retire 6 fights later and at 38? His next fight would be at 39.

The absolute only way I see him coming back is if a guy like Thurman or Spence destroys the other contenders at 147 like Brook, Porter, Garcia, Maidana, etc and becomes a big name. Then I could see Floyd coming back for just that 1 fight for maybe $100 million. But like you eluded to and what Floyd has indicated, he sees more potential in promoting that fighter than beating him.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

> When ur giving life everything you got, and nothing seem to work. #MayweatherBerto pic.twitter.com/wAJGodz2qR
> 
> - i eat chips in bed (@DubOnDaBeatz) September 13, 2015


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> So sure that he will or won't? I'd guess he's been mentally done with the sport and checked out at least a couple years ago. There was nothing else to really achieve in the aftermath of the Canelo fight and performance. Pacquiao was more or less part of the epilogue, Floyd hardly looked remotely interested in any of it. He was so much more locked in and focused on being great here with a real edge on him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed after beating Canelo the fire in Floyd's eyes died. Me and Leon were talkin about how he even stopped giving a shit what he wore in the ring lol


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Goddamn this was a boring ass fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

nvs said:


> Goddamn this was a boring ass fight.


the card consisted of infighting


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> the card consisted of infighting


I was talking about the mainevent, which i found to be ultra boring.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Honestly leaving out at 49-0 is a big f!!k you to the establishment and the haters. The media and everyone who's ever hated. The fact is they want him to go for 50-0 and will hate on the opponent and not give him his respect. He cashed out with the Manny fight and will take over the Promotion game along with Shaefer and Haymon. They will UFC boxing. Floyd is done.


Its a big f*ck you to himself, 50-0 is breaking records


----------

